# Firefox non si avvia

## gnapoli

Provando ad avviarlo tramite terminale ottengo il seguente errore:

Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.2.17 and 1.9.2.17

Forse tutto ciò è dovuto ad un aggiornamento di xulrunner.

Non riesco neppure ad aggiornare alla nuova versione di Firefox

Grazie.

----------

## fturco

In che senso non riesci ad aggiornare Firefox all'ultima versione? Ti da un errore particolare?

----------

## k01

revdep-rebuild? già dato? e che errore darebbe durante l'aggiornamento?

----------

## gnapoli

-bash: revdep-rebuilt: command not found,

mentre durante la compilazione di firefox:

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-4.0.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 6286:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   		emake || die "emake failed"

----------

## fturco

Per quanto riguarda revdep-rebuild, devi installare il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit.

Per quanto riguarda Firefox, hai riportato troppe poche linee di output affichè si possa capire quale sia il problema.

----------

## ago

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda revdep-rebuild, devi installare il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit.

 

 *gnapoli wrote:*   

> -bash: revdep-rebuilt: command not found

 

è revdep-rebuild =)

----------

## gnapoli

revdep-rebuild mi reinstalla xulrunner e firefox, ma l'installazione di firefox non va a buon fine.

Cosa posso fare?

Grazie.

----------

## ago

cosi su due piedi ti direi di usare il binario  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gnapoli

Non c'è possibilità di poterlo compilare?

----------

## k01

ma la versione stabile?

----------

## gnapoli

la versione che ho installato è la 3.6.17, che è quella che non si avvia.

----------

